# How do you blow?



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds dirty I know. But .. when you shoot. Do you give it as strong as you can every shot? Are you more relaxed? I find that I need to give about 80% of my lung power when I shoot every time. This gives me a nice flat trajectory and I am not killing myself in the process. Any experts out there willing to weigh in?


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

By no means an expert but I don't go all out because this tends to move the tip of the barrel off the target. I try to focus on speed with volume and staying steady. I use my tongue as a pressure valve between my lips. I inhale build up pressure and suddenly release the valve ( tongue).


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Giving everything you've got to the blow leaves little for maintaining a balanced stance and steady follow through. I agree that 75 to 80% is a good rule of thumb for hunting.

When shooting at USBA point competitions, I found that only going about 60% on the first shot of each round and then 65% or so to the second shot and perhaps 68% for the third shot etc.... gives me tighter groups. It is going to vary of course from one person to another but it is something to consider if your second attempts tend to hit a little low.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

If you apply air pressure forcefully (notice, I did not say, "blow hard" to set someone up for a joke....), you will, 'jerk', and it will throw your aim off. I use a controlled exhale, applying the most force just before the dart leaves the barrel. I will admit that this is probably easier on my 7' blowgun than on shorter ones. I shoot 2' groups at 15-25 yards.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Gigmaster said:


> If you apply air pressure forcefully (notice, I did not say, "blow hard" to set someone up for a joke....), you will, 'jerk', and it will throw your aim off. I use a controlled exhale, applying the most force just before the dart leaves the barrel. I will admit that this is probably easier on my 7' blowgun than on shorter ones. I shoot 2' groups at 15-25 yards.


Yes I have noticed that when I am blowing extremely hard the bg does tend to jerk. But if practiced enough you can find a balance of power and accuracy.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

I like my blowgun because it sort of has a "burst valve". The projectile is slightly oversized, and the end of the barrel is chamfered. I give about 50% effort- you have much more time to develop pressure- the dart won't move until you are applying enough of it.

On a normal type blowgun I typically go around 60-70 for close range target, and throw everything I have when I am hunting.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you stick your tongue into the barrel and withdraw it, or does your lip point upwards towards your nose and you place the _underside_ of your tongue against the mouthpiece hole, pulling it away when you blow?


----------



## Nobodo (Feb 6, 2015)

THWACK! said:


> Do you stick your tongue into the barrel and withdraw it, or does your lip point upwards towards your nose and you place the _underside_ of your tongue against the mouthpiece hole, pulling it away when you blow?


Wait a sec... what forum did I stumble into here?


----------



## giwtro (May 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Do you stick your tongue into the barrel and withdraw it, or does your lip point upwards towards your nose and you place the _underside_ of your tongue against the mouthpiece hole, pulling it away when you blow?


This is a technique I would like more information on as well.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

giwtro said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Do you stick your tongue into the barrel and withdraw it, or does your lip point upwards towards your nose and you place the _underside_ of your tongue against the mouthpiece hole, pulling it away when you blow?
> ...


Great inquiring minds think alike... : )


----------



## RatSlucker (Apr 4, 2017)

Looool


----------



## Borja (Jun 25, 2017)

I've been using the "tonguing" when I shoot furries at short range with broad heads, for bamboos I use the sharp and steady long release until the dart leaves the pipe. I also find that taking 2 deep breaths before shooting help me to aim and build up lung capacity.
Oss


----------



## jmkoeln (Sep 3, 2018)

I prefer tonguing - for i can release the blow with maximum pressure and airflow.


----------



## MakoPat (11 mo ago)

treefork said:


> By no means an expert but I don't go all out because this tends to move the tip of the barrel off the target. I try to focus on speed with volume and staying steady. I use my tongue as a pressure valve between my lips. I inhale build up pressure and suddenly release the valve ( tongue).


That is what's hapening with my shooting!! I loose my follow through when I blow all out.

Thanks.


----------

